# La smart covert ne tient pas ?



## Illuvatar (29 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de recevoir le nouvel ipad avec smart cover.

Je tente de faire tenir l'ipad debout comme sur les pubs et là c'est la désillusion : l'aimant de la smart cover n'est pas assez puissant pour faire tenir l'ipad  : du coup ca tient 2-3 seconde avant de tomber...

En résumé, c'est une belle arnaque et les photos qu'on voit sont limite de la pub mensongère...
Les deux produits viennent d'être déballé (smart cover et ipad).

Avez-vous d'autres retour sur la smart cover ou des idées concernant ce point ?
La smart cover tient-elle chez vous en position verticale ? Si oui, avez-vous fait une manip spéciale ?

Merci d'avance,


----------



## naas (29 Mars 2012)

Ibaby a dit:


> Bonjour. Es-tu sûr d'avoir bien placé la Smart Cover ?


Es tu sûr que c'est un ipad ?
 :rateau:


----------



## Lefenmac (29 Mars 2012)

Illuvatar a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens de recevoir le nouvel ipad avec smart cover.
> 
> ...



Avant de crier à l'arnaque faut peut être voir si c'est pas de ton côté qu'il y a un souci..... Quand sur l'autoroute t'es le seul à avoir l'impression de rouler dans le bon sens et tous les autres dans le mauvais c'est peut être toi qui....


----------



## naas (29 Mars 2012)

As tu essayé contre un mur ?


----------



## naas (29 Mars 2012)

Depuis que j'utilise un clou je n'ai plus de soucis. !


----------



## Gwen (29 Mars 2012)

Jésus disait ça lui aussi.

Ça ne lui a pas réussi.


----------



## Arlequin (29 Mars 2012)

*MODERATION !!!* 

ça ne lui a pas réussi parce qu'il en a voulu trois ! un seul était suffisant, mais non, c'te fichue tendance à vouloir tout multiplier !

bon, cela dit, un peu de lecture (clic)

là aussi (clic bis)


----------



## Lefenmac (29 Mars 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Jésus disait ça lui aussi.
> 
> Ça ne lui a pas réussi.




C'était donc ça le truc???? Pffffff facile alors. Note que s'il avait été noyé je vois mal un aquarium accroché aux murs chez les gens......


----------



## Illuvatar (29 Mars 2012)

Arlequin a dit:


> *MODERATION !!!*
> 
> ça ne lui a pas réussi parce qu'il en a voulu trois ! un seul était suffisant, mais non, c'te fichue tendance à vouloir tout multiplier !
> 
> ...



Merci pour tes liens !
En fait la sortie de veille marche plutôt bien chez moi, j'ai juste l'impression qu'on ne peut pas le faire tenir (pour regarder un film etc...) mais bon en tout cas à priori, si je suis bien les posts du forum, je suis le seul  ?

-- 
Envoyé depuis le nouvel iPad !


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (3 Avril 2012)

Illuvatar a dit:


> Merci pour tes liens !
> En fait la sortie de veille marche plutôt bien chez moi, j'ai juste l'impression qu'on ne peut pas le faire tenir (pour regarder un film etc...) mais bon en tout cas à priori, si je suis bien les posts du forum, je suis le seul  ?
> 
> --
> Envoyé depuis le nouvel iPad !





La smartcover est peut être défectueuse... Elle tient seule sur un frigo?


J'imagine que tu n'a pas de bobine de helmotz pour mesurer son induction?


----------

